# can anyone id this plant?



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

www.woolymoth.dsl.pipex.com/pictures/NidADA34.jpg

not the glosso the other stuff?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

please post a close-up


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

thats not even glosso though, looks like hc. The other plant looks like some sort of blyxa


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like HC and _Blyxa japonica_.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup..definately agree with Cavan.. maybe some B.aubertii as well for the big ones at the back?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's all japonica I think. If you let it go, it really piles up. You can see what I mean in this old tank pic of mine.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1284&c=22


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah..looksing at that picture again... none of those leaves look long enough to be B.aubertii.. would have been waaay larger if it were so.


----------

